Ask HN: I think cyclist should drive left, when cars drive right - NicoJuicy
======
NicoJuicy
Less watching behind you:

Pro :

\- Cyclists see the dangerous traffic in front of them ( 2 people can spot a
mistake from the other party)

\- Car parkers don't need to watch behind them for opening the door. Bikers
approach them in the front

\- When crossing over ( cyclist), the first half you watch left ( if it's
safe), the second half to the right.

Serious Con:

\- When driving out of somewhere ( eg. a car needs to go to the right from a
street). He needs to watch to the right also when driving out.

------
haser_au
I disagree. I think we make too many provisions in life for cars already.

The potential for fatal accidents would increase.

X is speed of cyclist, Y is speed of vehicle

Assume Y > X

Opposite travel direction collision speed: X + Y

Same travel direction collision: Y - X

For example, at Y=40km/h, X=20km/h

Opposite direction: 60km/h

Same direction: 20km/h

I'd much rather hit a wall at 20km/h than 60km/h.

------
basicplus2
As children we were made to do this in Australia in the late 60's early 70's

Traffic was pretty low back then and i would just get off and pull the bike up
onto the kerb then get back on road after the car passed.

------
andreicon
[https://bicyclesafe.com/images-collisions/wrong-way-
wallop.g...](https://bicyclesafe.com/images-collisions/wrong-way-wallop.gif)

~~~
andreicon
It's better if you read this
[https://bicyclesafe.com/#wrongway](https://bicyclesafe.com/#wrongway)

